# Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?



## Cormoraner (14. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen günstigen Spinnrute und bin auf folgendes gestoßes was mir sehr zusagt:

Shimano Vengeance 2,40m

 Ich würde gerne beide Ruten mal testen, einmal die mittelharte 14-40g und einmal die harte mit 20-50g. 

Würde die Angeln bei Zesox kaufen, könnte auch direkt abholen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Ruten machen dürfen? Wo liegt eig. der Unterschied zu den Vengeance Sea Bass Ruten? 

Die kostet auch kaum mehr, sehen besser aus und ist sehr viel leichter. Wurfgewicht von 20-60g in hart.

Edit://
Da es die Shad nicht mehr bei Zesox gibt und die SeaBass nur mit 20-60g, bitte ich sich auch darauf zu reduzieren =)

Dazu möchte ich noch fragen, welche Ausgabe der Sea Bass habt ihr, die gibt es ja auch in verschiedenen Härten.

Es gibt nur noch hart bei Zesox und eig. wollte ich auch ne harte Rute mit guter Spitzenaktion - also auch keinen Besenstiel.


----------



## acker (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Absolut top !
die Sea Bass habe ich daheim und kann sie ohne Bedenken empfehlen. Die Rute gehört meinem Sohn aber auch ich angel sehr sehr gerne mit dem Stecken. 
Eine tolle Rute fürs gufieren.|wavey:


----------



## BronkoderBär (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Kann denn keiner mehr ne Rute beschreiben?

Warum empfehlenswert? Weil se nicht gleich wegbricht?

Sorry dass ich jetz etwas rumstänker, aber dieses "tolle Rute"-gebrabbel kann ich nich mehr lesen.

Da sucht man Infos zu ner Rute und auf 2 Seiten steht dass die Rute i.O ist anstatt Beschreibungen zur Aktion usw.

Jeder hat andere Vorlieben für bestimmte Köder..

ach....


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

So böse wollte ich das jetzt nicht ausdrücken, erstmal danke ich dir acker für dein comment. Ist schonmal positiver als gar nichts.

Mich würde die Sea Bass in 2.40m mit 20-60g am Meisten reizen und würde diesbezüglich sehr gerne ein paar Erfahrungswerte hören, eventuell etwas genauer.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Servus,


ich kann was zu beiden schreiben.


Ich habe seit November nen Kumpel der mit mir an den Rhein zum Spinnfischen (hauptsächlich Spinnfischen auf Zander mit Gummi - aber auch mal nen Wobbler (Rapfen) und nen Blinker drann hängen will).


Im Netz wurde die Vegaence Shad (!) als günstige Alternative gelobt. ich also mit Kollegen in Laden und die Rute nebst der weissen Sea Bass begrabbelt etc.


Eins vorne weg - die normale Vegeance mit Korkgriff ist ne reine Allround Gerte und wäre mir viel zu parabolisch bzw. semi-parabolisch. Gut für den Allrounder - aber def. nix für jmd der öfters Gummifische durch die Gegend wirft.


Die besagte Vegeance Shad ist m.M. viel besser dafür geeignet. Eher ne Spitzenaktion - aber kein Brett. Straffer und für die Preisklasse noch recht schmaler Blank. Geht bei Last aber auch in die Semiparabolik über. Die Version 20-50gr würde ich gut fürs Gufieren nehmen wenn es mit Ködern zw. 8-12cm und 10-21gr Köpfen auf Zander etc. geht. Bei mehr Gr  (10er Shad + 28gr Kopf) knickt mir die Spitze zu sehr ein -  also eher nix zum klassischen Jiggen! (habe die vegeance shad nämlich am Rhein Probe fischen können).


Einziger Wermutstropfen... der m.M zu kurzer Griff und dadurch ne Kopflast. Kaum ein Foregrip, sodass die Rolle im Drehpunkt sitzt und ne fette Rolle keinen Sinn macht. Ca. 30-40gr Blei müssten noch bei ner 280gr Rolle ins Heck. Aber so schlimm fand ich die Kopflast nicht... gibts schlimmere Prügel die das doppelte kosten. Die Vegeance Shad hat mehr, dafür kleinere Ringe (New Guide Concept) - das erhält m.M die Aktion des Blankes.


Kommen wir zur weissen Schwester ... die Seabass geht eigentlich mit der Veagance Shad auf eine Linie, finde aber den Blank etwas schwächer bzw. etwas weicher. Sie hat eine Spitzenaktion - geht mir aber zu schnell in eine universale Spinnrute über. Sie ist dennoch schnell - aber die Vegeance Shad ist schneller und nen Tick härter als die SeaBass (hatte die 20-60gr als Vergleich zur 20-50gr Vegeance Shad). 


Sind beides klasse Ruten fürs Geld - die Frage ist, was wíllste mit machen?! Die Sea Bass könnte ich mir als Topwater Rute auf Rapfen vorstellen


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Hab die sea bass10-50g Variante und auch die 20-60g variante. Was willste damit für köder fischen?  Die leichtere vaiante ist  gut geeignet für gufis bis max12 zentimeter und ca. 20gramm köpfe. Außerdem nehm ich sie fürs dropshoten ganz gerne.  Bei großen spinnern oder wobblern geht sie schon leicht in die knie(allerdings nur im spitzenbereich). Die 20-60g version deckt den gleichen bereich ab, nur ist da noch luft nach oben was gufi und wobblergrößen angeht, da sie ne ganze ecke straffer ist. Für das angeln in seen, häfen und leicht fließenden gewässern auf barsch, zander und hecht ist die 10-50 variante passend (hab damit auch schon 90er hechte bewältigt). Wenns in den hauptstrom gehen soll, dann nimm lieber die 20-60g rute. Da passt aber keine 4000er rolle. Zumindest nicht,  was ich so habe. Ne 2500 hängt da super dran.


----------



## acker (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Kann denn keiner mehr ne Rute beschreiben?
> 
> Warum empfehlenswert? Weil se nicht gleich wegbricht?
> 
> ...


Ok, Du hast wahr etwas kurz gekommen, aber Mann hat auch nicht immer viel Zeit .

Aber ich sehe es aber grundlegend auch so:

Man kann sich einen Wolf lesen über Rute X oder Rute Y aber, den Weg zum Fachhändler um eine Rute selbst in die Hand zu nehmen um ganz individuell für sich selbst entscheiden zu können ob genau diese Rute einem liegt oder nicht , das können auch 20 Seiten tollster Beschreibung nicht rüber bringen. 
Ich pers zB empfinde die sea bass in 20-60 WG als ziemlich steif wobei die 50er deutlich weicher ist, aber das ist nur ein Spiegelbild MEINES Empfinden das , wie man o.a., von dem Anderer deutlich abweichen kann. 
Deswegen gilt für mich IMMER: ab zum HdV und selbst Handanlegen , Infos im Inet Suchen vorab ist sicherlich eine tolle Option die uns die heutige Zeit bietet, aber die Selbsterfahrung soll sie uns nicht nehmen.

In diesem Sinne, ab zum HdV und viel Spaß beim Angeln,
Gruß acker |wavey:


----------



## Perca3.0 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Hi, 

Shimano Vengance Sea Bass 2,10m 20-60g Wurfgewicht.

Super Rute:

Werfen: Angenehmens Werfen in der Spanne von Blinkern mit 10g bis hin zu Gufis bis 15 cm inklusive 21 g Jigkopf. Darüber und darunter machts nicht so viel Laune. Am besten fliegt ein Kopyto mit 11cm und 17g Jigkopf oder ein Blinker im gleichen Gewicht.

Köderkontakt mit Gufi: Sehr gut. Man merkt den Bodenkontakt und Bisse/Anfasser auch bei kleineren Ködern.

Anschlag bei Biss: Hab mit der Rute noch kaum nen Biss versemmelt.

Petri!
Ingo


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Danke Jungs für die guten Erfahrungswerten.

Da es die Shad nicht mehr bei Zesox gibt und die SeaBass nur mit 20-60g, bitte ich sich auch darauf zu reduzieren =)

Dazu möchte ich noch fragen, welche Ausgabe der Sea Bass habt ihr, die gibt es ja auch in verschiedenen Härten.

Es gibt nur noch hart bei Zesox und eig. wollte ich auch ne harte Rute mit guter Spitzenaktion - also auch keinen Besenstiel.

20-60g halte ich für nen ziemlich breitgefächertes Gebiet. Reicht für schwerere Spinner, aber auch GuFi und Wobbler sollte problemlos klappen. 

Als Rolle steht mir eine Abu Garcia Orra 30S zur Verfügung, die habe ich gerade erst gekauft und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Ist ne kleine 3000er und habe bereits 0.13er Geflochtene drauf.


----------



## BronkoderBär (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*



acker schrieb:


> Man kann sich einen Wolf lesen über Rute X oder Rute Y aber, den Weg zum Fachhändler um eine Rute selbst in die Hand zu nehmen um ganz individuell für sich selbst entscheiden zu können ob genau diese Rute einem liegt oder nicht , das können auch 20 Seiten tollster Beschreibung nicht rüber bringen.



Menschen mitn bisschen Ahnung können ne Rute so gut beschreiben, dass ein Interessent weiss ob sie was für ihn ist oder nicht.

Und dein "tolle Rute" bringt ihn weiter oder was?
Nicht mal ansatzweise zu irgendwelchen Spez. der Rute Worte verloren.

Aber da man ne Rute nie zu 100% beschreiben kann empfiehlst du die Rute einfach ne?

Progressiv und Spitzenaktion, semiparabolisch und starkes Rückgrat usw. sind ja auch nur subjektive Spinnereien, soller sich doch die Rute kaufen und dann schauen ob ein parabolischer Lämmerschwanz aus der Schachtel fällt oder ein Besenstiel, die Rute ist gut!!!!


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Das mit der härte ist nich ganz so wie du vermutest.... mh, h, xh etc. Stehen für die gewichtsklassen...die 10-50g ist ne "mh" und die 20-60g ist eine "h"  da gibt es keine weiteren unterteilungen. Ansonsten müssten die hersteller ja für jede rute etwa 20 verschiedene blanks verbauen.  Zudem lässt du uns immer nich im dunkeln tappen was für köder du hauptsächlich fischen möchtest und an welchen gewässern.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*



> Das mit der härte ist nich ganz so wie du vermutest.... mh, h, xh etc. Stehen für die gewichtsklassen...



Genau und hat mit der Aktion der Rute rein gar nichts zu tun!
Es geht nur um das Wurfgewicht;

mh=medium heavey
h=heavey
xh= extra heavey

Wobei es mit dieser Einteilung, von Hersteller zu Hersteller, leichte Unterschiede gibt.

Die Rutenaktion´= Biegekurve

http://www.angeln-alex.de/html/body_rutenaktion.html

Tapper= Verjüngung der Rutenspitze 

http://www.fischundfang.de/var/plai...ion4/82134-1-ger-DE/Rutenaktion4_lightbox.jpg

Hier noch mal alles zusammen, zum nachlesen!

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Rueckblende/Die-Kurve-kriegen

Jürgen


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Danke für die Aufklärung die tollen Links =)

Bei Ködern bin ich relativ offen. Nutze oft Gummis, ab und an auch mal nen Spinner oder Blinker. Wobbler selten, möchte ich im nächsten Jahr aber mal wieder mehr ausprobieren.

Gewässer eher stille Seen, sehr selten im Fluss.


----------



## master030 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Sicherlich Top in ihrer Preisklasse. Für mich aber im Gesammtergebnis eher Flop. 

War kürzlich auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Rute, zum Zanderangeln, als Weihnachtsgeschenk für einen Freund.

Also im Laden die Veng. Shad 20-50 gr. in 2,40 begrabbelt, mir persönlich war sie zu Schwabbelig, verglichen zu einer Beastmaster oder Bushwahcker XLNT.

Gekauft wurde den eine Mitchell mag pro 2,37m 15-50 gramm für 69 Euro, wesentlich besseres Handling des Blanks und höherwertiger Carbon.

Ich weiss das die Ruten mit der ich sie verglichen habe in etwa das doppelte Kosten.

Meiner Meinung nach hat man in diesem Bereich(45 zu 90 Euro) einen höheren Performance-zuwachs, wie bei einer 90 zu 180 Euro oder 180 zu 360 Euro Rute. 

Die Veng.Shad kostet ca.45 Euro, eine Bushwhacker ca. 80 Euro. Das sind 35 Euro Differenz also einmal Kino,Essen gehen, ....

MfG Daniel


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*



> Die Veng.Shad kostet ca.45 Euro, eine Bushwhacker ca. 80 Euro. Das sind 35 Euro Differenz also einmal Kino,Essen gehen, ....


Für diesen Preis braucht man wirklich keine Wunderrute zu erwarten, dennoch sind die Vengeance Shad neben der Abu Vendetta, in eben dieser Preisklasse, die einzigen mir bekannten Ruten, womit Gummifischen überhaupt sinnvoll möglich ist!
Persönlich würde ich auch die Bushwhacker vorziehen, aber zwischen den genannten Ruten und dieser, gibt es einfach nix brauchbares (für Gummi).
Wenn das Budget eben nicht mehr hergibt, kann man mit der Vengeance Shad aber auch seine Fische fangen!

Jürgen


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Ich habe nun ein Angebot gefunden, da wird mir eine Vengeance SHAD angeboten, ein paar mal gebraucht ansonsten guter Zustand.



> Biete hier eine SHIMANO Vengeance AX SHAD MH
> 
> Die Rute wurde nur ein einziges mal Probeweise gefischt. Der Zustand  ist wie neu! Die Rute ist ideal für Ideal für das Spinnangeln auf  Zander, Hecht, Barsch und Co.
> (spezielles Modell "AX SHAD"  zum Jiggen --> Gummifisch etc.)
> ...


Vom Wurfgewicht ist das doch noch ziemlich universell denke ich, eventuell sogar bessere Köderkontrolle bei leichtem GuFis.


Für 30€ würde er sie mir überlassen. 

Vengeance Shad oder Vengeance Sea Bass? Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Fr33 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Ich bin ja immernoch der Meinung, dass die Shad in der Spitze giftiger ist als die Sea Bass. Eig das was ne Gufi Rute haben sollte.... denke aber da du nur am See fischst und eig nie an Flüssen -  brauchst du weder die Shad in 20-50 noch die Sea Bass in 20-60gr.

 Jedoch kann ich nur Feedback in den höheren WG Klassen geben. 

 Und ja - für mehr Geld gibt's auch mehr Rute .... das sollte klar sein. Musste fast kämpfen, dass ich meine SS3 wieder zurück bekam und mein Kumpel wieder die Vegeance Shad fischte


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Die Seen sind aber ziemlich tief teilweise, sonst gehe ich auch an ruhige Nebenadern der Havel oder an die ruhige Spree. Seen mag ich jedoch mehr, teilweise sind die dann auch nur bis 3-4m tief.

Ist also schwer einzuschätzen, ich bin nicht spezialisiert. Meine alte Rute ist jedoch nen Schwabbelstock und hat kaum Feedback zum Köder gegeben. Wurde zwar auch gelobt oftmals im Internet, im Gesamten aber viel zu weich und mit 2,70m für mich einfach zu lang. Da ist ne 2.40er oder sogar 2.10er besser geeignet in meinen Augen, da ich auch sehr gerne mal den Spot wechsle und die meisten Waldseen doch etwas verwachsen sind.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Die AX SHAD bis 40g is für die gufi fischerei zu weich. Da wird die ganze bewegung des gufis mit der spitze abgefangen. Du kannst den gufi nicht gut anstarten und bisse merkst du damit auch nicht im blank und kannst nicht in der schnelle reagieren, wie es bei zandern notwendig ist.


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Schade!

Also wenn, dann die Sea Bass sowie ich richtig verstanden habe.

Welche Spinnruten für einen Preis bis 50€ kann man denn noch empfehlen?


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Garkeine. Alles andere in der preisklasse ist murks...und glaub mir..als student kenn ich mich in der preisklasse sehr gut aus ^^


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Und was muss man mindestens einplanen? Ich bin leider noch Azubi und kann mir dementsprechend wenig leisten.


----------



## bombe20 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

ich hatte neulich eine shimano scimitar in der hand. scheinbar recht neue serie und man findet noch wenig darüber. die forensuche ergab einen treffer, der ins nichts ging. vielleicht gibt es jemand hier im forum, der schon erfahrung mit dieser rute hat und was dazu schreiben kann.
hier mal der link zu den unterschiedlichen modellen. vielleicht passt die ja zu deinen vorstellungen und vor allem zum geldbeutel.


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Mein Anglerkollege hat die Scimitar, die wurde ihm auch empfohlen im Laden für wenig Geld. Er scheint recht zufrieden, hat aber deutlich mehr bezahlt. Die 2,40m mit 15-50g oder 15-60g für 44€ bzw. 48€ ist natürlich preislich auch sehr interessant.

Der Kollege ist auch recht neu, heisst also nix. Kann jemand etwas zu der Rute sagen?

In der Blinker wurde die getestet sowie in der Anglerwoche und bekam ein sehr gutes Testergebnis. Es ging aber um die XH und die gibt es erst ab 2.70m. 

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob die H mit 15-60g oder die MH mit 15-50g weicher sind, bzw. genauso gut wie die Lange.


----------



## ragbar (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Die xh der Scimitar ist für mich persöhnlich sowieso das einzige Modell der Serie, das etwas zackiger ist. Alle anderen wirken schlapp,hätten mir nicht genug Power.


----------



## vermesser (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Für Dein Anwendungsgebiet und Dein Budget ist die Vengeance Shad eine klasse Rute!! Sie ist gummitauglich, aber funzt auch mit Blinkern und Co...mach ich selber. Die Rückmeldung ist gut, sie ist straff, giftig ohne knüppelsthart zu sein. Einziger Wermutstropfen, meiner Meinung nach, ist der vergleichsweise dicke Blank...ansonsten ne top Rute!!

Klar gibts für doppelte und dreifache mehr...aber auch schlechtere Ruten für den doppelten Preis  .


----------



## Fr33 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Irgendwie ist das alles in die falsche Richtung gelaufen.....meint ihr nicht?


Der TE fragt nach einer Rutenserie und es dauert keine 2 Seiten, da wird ihm eine doppelt so teure und natürlich höherwertige Rute ans Herz gelegt. Ob das Sinn und Zweck war?


Bei dem Bugget ist keine Bushi etc. drinn. Da uns der TE aber weiterhin auf wichtige Details im dunkeln Tappen lässt kann man KEINE gute Gewichtsklasse nennen.


- tiefe Seen (was ist ist für den TE? Wieviel Gr Blei muss der Gummi haben um nicht von Unterströmungen weg gezogen zu werden?)
- 2-3 M im Kanal bei leichter Strömung sind in der Regel mit 10-14gr Köpfen zu bewältigen.


MIR wären daher, rein vom lesen, die strafferen Modelle der Sea Bass und der Vegeance Shad schon nen Tick zu straff.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*



> Irgendwie ist das alles in die falsche Richtung gelaufen.....meint ihr nicht?



@Fr33
Spar dir die Mühe, es gibt inzwischen einen neuen Thread vom TS!
Diesmal hat eine andere WG Angabe gemacht (20-30gr.).

Zudem schreibt er selbst, dass die Vengeance nicht mehr gefragt ist!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=278282

Ich bin jedenfalls hier raus und mit dem neuen Thread halte ich dies auch so!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Gut zu wissen - waren meine Zeilen, da ich zumindest eine Rute gefischt habe für die Katz? naja vielleicht nutzt einer die Forensuche und liest das...


Aber gut zu wissen -  bin auch raus hier


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Tja, gute Fazits! 
Ich lege nochmal ne Kohle dazu ....

Aktuell Angel/Rutenmarkt: günstige Onlinepreise weit unter EVP, Jahresmodellwechsel, Postenware, begrenzte Menge. 
Und: Diskussion in einem Internet-Online-Foren-Plattform mit ner geschätzten Million (stiller) Mitleser.

Was soll dabei rauskommen? Immer wenn überzeugend dargelegt :q , 
dass das eine Produkt richtig gut & günstig ist,
(also keine Guerilla-Marketing Kämpen als einzige Promotors)
 -- ist es spätestens 3 Tage später webweit *aus*gekauft. Die anderen Produkte stehen aber wie Blei weiter in den Listen und Shops. 

Vertrackte Geschichte so ... empfehlen kann man eigentlich nichts mehr, weil sich die Empfehlung ein paar Stunden später in Rauch aufgelöst hat. :g |kopfkrat

Günstige Ruten bzw. deren Blanks bekomme ich immer nur noch da (ab ) , wo der Rutenaufbau voll-shaisse und voll-daneben ist, das Dingens also so nicht angelbar für 95% der Angler. Die wandern dann in die Sonderposten und Ausverkaufslisten, und man kann wenn man den richtigen Riecher hat tolle Teilchen (zum Umbau,Aufmotzen) im Preisbereich 30 bis 50 EUR fangen! :m 
aber irgendwas ist da dran dann immer ...


----------



## Mainhatten (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Sry verklickt
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dakarangus (24. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

So, ich muss mich, als Shimano-Gegner, mal outen:
Ich hab eine Vengeance XH gekauft... ist für denn Preis wirklich eine klasse Rute, auch sehr schön verarbeitet, bis auf eine schlampige Ring-Lackierung konnte ich nichts finden.

Sie hat eine schön straffe Aktion, ohne ein totales Vollbrett wie eine Sportex Carboflex Turbo zu sein, die war wirklich einfach nur Turbo... hart.
Und kostet dabei die Hälfte. Da Spinnruten immer ein gefährliches Leben führen (Viele Würfe unter Ästen, Klettereien um ans Ufer runter zu kommen...) gebe ich ungern viel für Spinnruten aus.

Ich werde sie mit KöFis am System auf Hecht am heimischen See und in Norwegen mit "leichten" Jigs und Pilkern bis 100g auf Köhler, Pollack und Dorsch fischen.

Rolle ist eine Penn Slammer 360 bzw. in Norwegen Penn Slammer 460, der mächtige Slammer-Rollenfuß passt so gerade in den Halter der Vengeance.


----------



## Fr33 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Servus,


Vengeance  oder Vengeance Shad? Gibt ja 2 Ruten mit dem Namen....


----------



## Dakarangus (24. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Ah hab mich nicht klar ausgedrückt, ich meine die Vengeance Shad!


----------



## Fr33 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Ah okey.... das einzige was mir bei der Vengeance Shad nicht gefällt ist der kurze Rear Grip.... dadurch wird die Gerte kopflastiger als sie eig. sein müsste!


----------



## vermesser (24. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Ist aber andererseits schön handlich  . Zuviel Griff unter der Rolle nervt auch an Jacke, T- Shirt usw...besonders im Boot im Sitzen oder beim Waten...

Grundsätzlich aber wirklich ne geile Rute. Eventuell hol ich mir noch ne dritte, ne 2,10er, fürs Schlauchi...


----------



## angler1996 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

bei deinem Hype um das Rütchen wird ich sie mir zu Gemüte führen, Bilder gibt's eh keine:m
 Gruß an die Küste


----------



## jigga1986 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Gibs die grad irgendwo im angebot


----------



## angler1996 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Gibs die grad irgendwo im angebot


 
 Geizkragen:mDu willst noch Kohle dazu


----------



## jigga1986 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Wieso mehr zahlen wenn es weniger geht.  50€ bei ebay ist bester preis bis jetzt


----------



## Fr33 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

48€ im Laden..... gekauft Ende Oktober 2013


----------



## Dakarangus (25. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Ich hab sie von Bode für 52€.

Ja der Griff ist echt kurz, da ich sie aber mit einer richtigen Rolle (Slammer) fische ist sie trotzdem schön ausgewogen.

Sie ist leichter als meine Daiwa Exceller in einem vergleichbaren WG-Bereich. Und wesentlich besser verarbeitet.
Hoffentlich ist sie auch so stark wie die Daiwa, deren Rückgrat ist nämlich beeindruckend.


----------



## jigga1986 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

 kann mir vielleicht jemand die grifflange messen  Danke


----------



## jigga1986 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Hab mir eben eine 270 20-50 bei zesox fur 39€ bestellt


----------



## Dakarangus (4. April 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Und was sagst du?


----------



## jigga1986 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Negativ: 
Gewicht
Kopflastigkeit
Kurzer griff
Dünne ringe

Hab mir zum vergleichen abu garcia venerate bestellt mal sehen welche mir mehr gefällt.


----------



## Fr33 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Hmm klingt nicht so berauschend - aber das ist eben alles ne Preisfrage.


Teils  sind die Erwartungen von einer Spinnrute im Bereich der <50€ einfach zu hoch.....


De Vengeance Shad hat nen kurzen Rear-Griff (bekannt), dass die dadurch Kopflastig wird ist die logische Konsquenz.... Gewicht.... hmm ist halt kein xxx Teurer Blank


----------



## jigga1986 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Ist alles logisch  fand schon krass was 216g bei 2.70m ausmachen


----------



## Vermar (4. April 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Also ich habe selber ein paar mal die Shimano Vengeance STC Mini 2,40m von einem guten Kumpel gefischt. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen und ein paar gute Barsche und einen kleinen Hecht damit gefangen. Hätte ich mir fast selber gekauft aber ich hatte schon eine Rute


----------



## matze2109 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Hey Leute,  wozu verwendet man eine vengeance 300 xh mit 50-100gr wurfgewicht und drei Metern Länge?


----------



## ulfisch (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Auf Hecht oder eventuell zum Shorejiggen:m


----------



## matze2109 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,  ein kumpel hat die mit ner großen shimanorolle in einem paketkauf bekommen u d wusste nicht wozu er den Besenstiel benutzen sollte


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*



> wusste nicht wozu er den Besenstiel benutzen sollte


Damit lässt sich auch ein Köfi raushauen, egal ob mit der Pose oder auf Grund. 
Selbst Aalangeln oder auf Karpfen, kann man mit soner Rute.
Den Fischen ist egal was draufsteht!

Jürgen


----------



## matze2109 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vengeance - Top oder Flop?*

Danke,  also doch schon fast was in Richtung Allroundrute?


----------

